# Did you know about these GBAtemp settings & tweaks?



## shaunj66 (Sep 27, 2022)

GBAtemp has come a long way - in fact we're fast approaching our 20th anniversary which falls on October 22nd! Get ready for an exciting month of celebrations and giveaways (more on that soon!).

In the mean time, did you know you can *configure* and *customise *various GBAtemp site features with some obvious (and not so obvious) settings?

Take a look at some of the available options below and let us know how you prefer your GBAtemp experience!

Portal Settings
The custom-built GBAtemp portal is highly customisable for registered and signed-in members! Let's take a look at some of the options available.
Re-arrange and remove Portal blocks​You can configure what blocks are shown and in what order they display using the customize portal option in the navigation menu. Simply drag the blocks to the desired section (best done using a mouse) and click Save.

 ​Configure individual block settings​Some specific portal blocks can be customised further - for example, you can change the number of items shown in the news block, change how many articles are shown with an image, enable expanding news articles right on the portal and more! If you see a portal block with a Cog icon next to it simply click the icon to be shown the relevant settings.

 ​
Site-wide Settings
There are a few options that will affect the site no matter which section you're browsing. Let's take a look below at some below.
Stretch GBAtemp to your monitors width​Do you have an ultra-wide monitor and want to take advantage of all that extra screen estate? You can toggle the width that GBAtemp displays in using the Toggle Width button within the page footer.

 

Dark mode​Did you know GBAtemp has automatic dark mode switching for most modern browsers and smartphones?

If you have your device set to go into dark mode at a certain time then so will GBAtemp as long as your using the default tempStyle 3.2.

Prefer to always browse in dark mode?  Simply hit the switch in the footer to force dark mode.

 

Other styles​We also have a deep black style available to all users and a couple other styles that are currently exclusive to GBAtemp Patrons

Check the styles that are available to you by clicking the Style button in the site footer on any page or via your Preferences.

 ​
Sidebar settings
Toggle sidebar visibility​By default there is a sidebar when browsing GBAtemp on desktop that shows information that is relevant to the page you're on. Did you know you can toggle the sidebar on and off by pressing the following button in the site map area of the page header?

​View sidebar on mobile​Similarly, maybe you wanted to view the sidebar contents but are browsing on mobile? If the page you're browsing has a sidebar the following icon will show on mobile and allow you to slide open the sidebar temporarily.

 ​Customise sidebar content within forum threads​Choose which blocks are shown in the sidebar within forum threads by heading over to your Preferences and GBAtemp Options > Hide blocks in thread sidebar.

Or disable it entirely with GBAtemp Options > Display settings > Hide the sidebar within forum threads.

Mobile browsing tips & tweaks
GBAtemp is highly optimised for browsing from modern smartphones. Take a look at some of the mobile specific tweaks below.
Install the GBAtemp app​GBAtemp is PWA (progressive web app) compatible and can be "installed" on most modern devices meaning it appears as an actual app and behaves as such including notifications.

You can install GBAtemp on compatible phones by clicking the Install option at the bottom of the main menu.

​Right-handed navigation menu​Right handed? You can move the main menu on mobile to the right hand side for easier navigating .

Simply check under GBAtemp Options > Mobile display settings > Right handed navigation menu in your Preferences.

 ​Configure and remove partner advertising
Browse GBAtemp ad-free​You can support GBAtemp financially and receive perks and other extra features by upgrading your account. This also removes all advertising on GBAtemp no matter where you're logged in.

You can find more information below.

 Support GBAtemp and browse ad-free & more!

Disable affiliate videos​Thanks to our advertising partners at Playwire we are able to serve our guests relevant video feeds which helps support GBAtemp financially.

If you'd rather not see these video feeds and aren't already browsing GBAtemp ad-free then you can disable them in your Preferences under GBAtemp Options > Display settings > Disable affiliate videos.

 ​
And more...
Why not sign up to GBAtemp today if you haven't already and get full control over your experience?

Once your signed in, you can head over to your User Preferences page and see the full range of customisable options available to you.

Have any other suggestions for us? Let us know what other options you'd love to see below.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 27, 2022)

Can I sign up for the Temp?


----------



## trepp0 (Sep 27, 2022)

I too would like to sign up for the temp


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 27, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Can I sign up for the Temp?


YOU CAN HAVE SEVERAL SIGN UP??!?!?!?!?


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 27, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> YOU CAN HAVE SEVERAL SIGN UP??!?!?!?!?


Maybe


----------



## K3N1 (Sep 27, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> YOU CAN HAVE SEVERAL SIGN UP??!?!?!?!?


Only with a vpn


----------



## SG854 (Sep 27, 2022)

I'm not left handed but I'm so use to the navigation menu bar on the left side I'm going to keep it there.


----------



## Flame (Sep 27, 2022)

When I was younger/young I used to type on tips and tricks on google with something else.

windows tips and tricks.
linux tips and tricks.
chrome tips and tricks.
firefox tips and tricks.
android tips and tricks.


@shaunj66 you should edit the title and write GBAtemp tips and tricks.

i bricked alot of stuff because off tips and tricks.


----------



## RedoLane (Sep 27, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> Right-handed navigation menu


Hold on, are you telling me that the mobile interface was initially designed for LEFT-HANDED PEOPLE?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 27, 2022)

What about the hidden secret trick to put Staff members on Ignore List?


----------



## Halbour (Sep 27, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Can I sign up for the Temp?


YoU nEeD tO vErIfY yOuR aCcOuNt FiRsT


----------



## Halbour (Sep 27, 2022)

Flame said:


> When I was younger/young I used to type on tips and tricks on google with something else.
> 
> windows tips and tricks.
> linux tips and tricks.
> ...


Yep- me too, me too.


----------



## Flame (Sep 27, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> What about the hidden secret trick to put Staff members on Ignore List?



hehehe

oh wait your serious. let me laugh harder.

AAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


Ignore that!


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 27, 2022)

just a dam shame that not all blocks are configurable. oh how great it would be if this actually didn't have a massive air gap at the bottom


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 27, 2022)

Halbour said:


> Yep- me too, me too.


I mean.... i brick everything in a 10 mile radius. then i fix it through sheer luck. like my PSP, bricked it after ark messed up then reinstalled OFW then installed PROMOD


----------



## AlexMCS (Sep 27, 2022)

Yeah, I knew about all these.
Sorry for being too poor to contribute ATM, and I'll make up eventually, hopefully soon-ish, but I won't stop Adblocking, sorry, not sorry.
Ads have no place on my browsing.


----------



## ZeroFX (Sep 27, 2022)

W-wasn't it ad free already?


----------



## Chary (Sep 27, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> What about the hidden secret trick to put Staff members on Ignore List?


You need to _be _a Staff member to put a Staff member on the ignore list. So get on that.


----------



## Chikko312 (Sep 27, 2022)

Is there a way to flick through "ALL" the memebox pics from the home page? Or from the first page of the memebox? (also meaning start anywhere by selecting a pic...)

TIA!!


----------



## OKoGuy (Sep 27, 2022)

Thanks did not know about
monitors width and dark mode.​


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 27, 2022)

GBAtemp has come a long way - in fact we're fast approaching our 20th anniversary which falls on October 22nd! Get ready for an exciting month of celebrations and giveaways (more on that soon!).

In the mean time, did you know you can *configure* and *customise *various GBAtemp site features with some obvious (and not so obvious) settings?

Take a look at some of the available options below and let us know how you prefer your GBAtemp experience!

Portal Settings
The custom-built GBAtemp portal is highly customisable for registered and signed-in members! Let's take a look at some of the options available.
Re-arrange and remove Portal blocks​You can configure what blocks are shown and in what order they display using the customize portal option in the navigation menu. Simply drag the blocks to the desired section (best done using a mouse) and click Save.

 ​Configure individual block settings​Some specific portal blocks can be customised further - for example, you can change the number of items shown in the news block, change how many articles are shown with an image, enable expanding news articles right on the portal and more! If you see a portal block with a Cog icon next to it simply click the icon to be shown the relevant settings.

 ​
Site-wide Settings
There are a few options that will affect the site no matter which section you're browsing. Let's take a look below at some below.
Stretch GBAtemp to your monitors width​Do you have an ultra-wide monitor and want to take advantage of all that extra screen estate? You can toggle the width that GBAtemp displays in using the Toggle Width button within the page footer.

 

Dark mode​Did you know GBAtemp has automatic dark mode switching for most modern browsers and smartphones?

If you have your device set to go into dark mode at a certain time then so will GBAtemp as long as your using the default tempStyle 3.2.

Prefer to always browse in dark mode?  Simply hit the switch in the footer to force dark mode.

 

Other styles​We also have a deep black style available to all users and a couple other styles that are currently exclusive to GBAtemp Patrons

Check the styles that are available to you by clicking the Style button in the site footer on any page or via your Preferences.

 ​
Sidebar settings
Toggle sidebar visibility​By default there is a sidebar when browsing GBAtemp on desktop that shows information that is relevant to the page you're on. Did you know you can toggle the sidebar on and off by pressing the following button in the site map area of the page header?

​View sidebar on mobile​Similarly, maybe you wanted to view the sidebar contents but are browsing on mobile? If the page you're browsing has a sidebar the following icon will show on mobile and allow you to slide open the sidebar temporarily.

 ​Customise sidebar content within forum threads​Choose which blocks are shown in the sidebar within forum threads by heading over to your Preferences and GBAtemp Options > Hide blocks in thread sidebar.

Or disable it entirely with GBAtemp Options > Display settings > Hide the sidebar within forum threads.

Mobile browsing tips & tweaks
GBAtemp is highly optimised for browsing from modern smartphones. Take a look at some of the mobile specific tweaks below.
Install the GBAtemp app​GBAtemp is PWA (progressive web app) compatible and can be "installed" on most modern devices meaning it appears as an actual app and behaves as such including notifications.

You can install GBAtemp on compatible phones by clicking the Install option at the bottom of the main menu.

​Right-handed navigation menu​Right handed? You can move the main menu on mobile to the right hand side for easier navigating .

Simply check under GBAtemp Options > Mobile display settings > Right handed navigation menu in your Preferences.

 ​Configure and remove partner advertising
Browse GBAtemp ad-free​You can support GBAtemp financially and receive perks and other extra features by upgrading your account. This also removes all advertising on GBAtemp no matter where you're logged in.

You can find more information below.

 Support GBAtemp and browse ad-free & more!

Disable affiliate videos​Thanks to our advertising partners at Playwire we are able to serve our guests relevant video feeds which helps support GBAtemp financially.

If you'd rather not see these video feeds and aren't already browsing GBAtemp ad-free then you can disable them in your Preferences under GBAtemp Options > Display settings > Disable affiliate videos.

 ​
And more...
Why not sign up to GBAtemp today if you haven't already and get full control over your experience?

Once your signed in, you can head over to your User Preferences page and see the full range of customisable options available to you.

Have any other suggestions for us? Let us know what other options you'd love to see below.


----------



## ZeroT21 (Sep 28, 2022)

The current default settings works great for me on laptop, besides messing with themes, though it's nice to know some preferences can be customized


----------



## zoogie (Sep 28, 2022)

I remember when the 10yr anniversary came and passed and nobody here spoke a word about it.
Nice to see the temp isn't so annoyingly humble this time around


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Sep 28, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> You can support GBAtemp financially and receive perks and other extra features by upgrading your account. This also removes all advertising on GBAtemp no matter where you're logged in.


...brave.com...


----------



## mr_switch (Sep 28, 2022)

Dark mode is all I needed


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Sep 28, 2022)

The Catboy said:


> Can I sign up for the Temp?


No...only for Doggirls


----------



## rimoJO (Sep 28, 2022)

I wonder if tS NFO will ever come back, that was a fun theme while it lasted


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 28, 2022)

Blauhasenpopo said:


> No...only for Doggirls


Sometimes I wonder if I am a dogboy, that fine?


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Sep 28, 2022)

Hmmm............i think so.....


----------



## VashTS (Sep 28, 2022)

ive been here for far too long. but i'll stay!


----------



## VashTS (Sep 28, 2022)

ive been here for far too long. but i'll stay!


----------



## breathergames (Sep 28, 2022)

GBAtemp stands with the left-handed community


----------



## MetoMeto (Sep 28, 2022)

This is really nice, i like this thread.


----------



## MetoMeto (Sep 28, 2022)

GBA temp is the best comunity imo. I have been the member since 2012 and still awesome.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 29, 2022)

shaunj66 said:


> Do you have an ultra-wide monitor and want to take advantage of all that extra screen estate?


cons of an ultrawide:
can't run an application alongside a fullscreen game like you could on  two monitors, you'll have to run your games windowed
most games don't support it and some of the ones that do have issues(im looking at you genshin) 
if you're like me, you'll need a bigger desk
good fucking luck if you're on linux and using x11 lmao(especially if you have an nvidia card)
pros:
W I D E gbatemp


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Sep 30, 2022)

susbaconhairman said:


> [snip]


ow the edge


----------



## Brawl345 (Sep 30, 2022)

zoogie said:


> I remember when the 10yr anniversary came and passed and nobody here spoke a word about it.
> Nice to see the temp isn't so annoyingly humble this time around


We all remember it because Temp got hacked


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Oct 1, 2022)

Damn, 20 years. I joined the day after the 15th anniversary. Time flies I guess.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2022)

is there any way to hide the graphics on the front page, like the panels and whanot?  the images are getting burned into my laptop;s screen very quickly, so I had to enable screensavers instead of turning the monitor off.  it corrects it, but I'm afraid it may permanently burn in if left unattended, considering I'm always posting, so that may go left unchecked.  I think I have an oled screen btw.


----------



## OKoGuy (Oct 6, 2022)

is there a way to filter the recent content grid not to duplicate the news that is the site & scene news grid?


----------



## r1vver (Oct 13, 2022)

Is there any way to exclude from the "New Posts" list all the crap from the "Other Discussions" trashyard?


----------

